
Ask HN: How do you decide what is going to be your next side project? - bobnarizes
Beside on researching on the internet and asking to your friends and family their opinion. Is there any other strategy, trick, magic, ... for you to go for a specific idea?
======
billconan
I will make something useful for myself.

------
mcappleton
Something you think could make a million bucks. That will give you motivation
to finish!

